# Collard greens



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2018)

Haven't had them in a while.

Picked up a can, brand name is Glory. Southern style seasoning.

Yum!  Very good, I added a little vinegar. They're low calorie, too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2018)

My son was down south a few months ago and said he tried collard greens and wanted me to make them. Never having them I followed a recipe. It said to cut out the veins in the leaves and then cut the leaves into ribbons. It took a long time to do that. I wonder if it is really necessary to do that. I seasoned them with onion,bacon and vinegar. They were very good. i wouldn't call it a favorite of mine but I would make them again. We have the Glory brand here in New Jersey. I'll pick up a can the next time I shop.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2018)

Haven’t had ’em since being down south

An ol’ boy raised a patch right at work, back of the equipment shed

Watered ‘em ever day

Would pick a mess after work

‘Gary, you ever eat these?’

‘Can’t say I have’

He handed me a fist full

‘Cook ‘em up, add a piece of fat meat ’


Ohhhh, yeahhhhh


----------



## terry123 (Oct 23, 2018)

Don't care for collards but love turnip greens and mustard greens cooked together with the fat, etc.  Add a pan of cornbread and I am set.  Add a pot of purple hull peas with some okra on top and you have a feast!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 23, 2018)

I love all kinds of greens, but I've never had any canned ones.   Nothing like fresh greens cooked with some smoked bacon and served with hot buttered cornbread.   YUM.   (Crumble the cornbread into the "pot liquor.")


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2018)

First time I had canned collards I was SHOCKED at how good they were.
I'm not a canned food fan, but this is one of a few exceptions.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> First time I had canned collards I was SHOCKED at how good they were.
> I'm not a canned food fan, but this is one of a few exceptions.



OK, I gotta try 'em


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 24, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> OK, I gotta try 'em



Ditto.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2018)

They were so good I tasted and ate a few forkfulls out of the can COLD. I kid you not. After heating I added a bit of vinegar. Next time I'm buying the large can. :grin:


----------



## Kadee (Oct 24, 2018)

Can you post a photo of the collard greens please Applecruncher ? I’m from Australia and never heard of them but if I’ve got an idea what they look like I might look in the supermarket or speciality foods store they sound intersting  
I love greens as well. Today I cooked fresh green beans ,spinach ,and asparagus together, Hope it’s not getting off topic saying this but I like greens in preference to potatoes / pumpkin or other heavy type of veggies for my meals now days


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2018)

I usually start with frozen collards but I'll give the Glory canned version a try.

Glory makes some good products but I still can't resist adding a little of this and a little of that.

https://www.gloryfoods.com/


----------



## terry123 (Oct 24, 2018)

I prefer the fresh greens, then the frozen and then canned.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> First time I had canned collards I was SHOCKED at how good they were.
> I'm not a canned food fan, but this is one of a few exceptions.



I buy the Glory one, too, and I agree it's very good --not as good as Grandma's, but nothing's ever as good as your grandma's.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I prefer the fresh greens, then the frozen and then canned.



Collards are a monumental pain to prepare from fresh.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 24, 2018)

fresh collard greens are a lot of work  i cannot stand to eat them till all the stems come off--my daughter and my self always seasoned ours with jowls


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2018)

When I was visiting in the south years ago, we went to this little local buffet style restaurant, I was loading up spinach on my plate. While eating it, I said I couldn't believe how wonderful they made spinach down there. 

Of course our friends roared because it was collard greens, not spinach! I never ate collards before, so I didn't know.

Years later, a lady at my office brought collards in for one of our pot luck lunches, but when she explained how labor intensive they are to cook, I never did.

I did try a can of collards; can't remember if it was Glory brand or Sylvia's. They were okay, but can't touch fresh, imo.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 24, 2018)

When I was in high school in Georgia, I became familiar with hominy grits (which I like) and also turnip greens which I don't, but I also don't like sum choy which is similar to turnip greens and they put into won ton noodle soup. It's too chewy for me. I don't remember having collard greens, but I probably did in the school lunch as well. 



> *A Choy is not a cabbage, it's a Lettuce, a member of the Daisy Family. All the varieties in this group are actually turnip greens - turnips bred for leaves and stems rather than root. The only Western green of this sort is Rapini (Italian broccoli).*


----------



## Trade (Oct 24, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> They're low calorie, too.



Not the way I like them. Chock full of greasy meat.


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2018)

Collards, kale, beet greens, mustard greens...….love my leafy greens.  I prefer fresh but I have tried the Glory canned greens and they're good, too.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 24, 2018)

I do not see collard greens up here in Quebec, but love spinach and swiss chard.
Do not like kale, haven't had beet greens for years.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2018)

Another good brand of specialty vegetables that I find in my local Wegman's is Margaret Holmes.

https://margaretholmes.com/


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2018)

Sylvia's has some good products, but I haven't seen them at the store in quite awhile.

http://www.sylviassoulfood.com/foodproducts.html


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 30, 2018)

Our local Wal-Mart carries both the Margaret Holmes things and also the Glory.   I routinely buy several of the Margaret Holmes brand products and the Glory collards.


----------

